# 1911 Mim



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Which 1911 in the 1000.00 range has least amount of MIM parts?
I have a Kimber 5" now and am wanting a Commander size also.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good info about MIM 1911 components here, especially in the seventh paragraph: http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?p=1119608.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll sugest you take a look at a S&W SC as they weight in at 27oz empty. The performance of mine is great. It's never failed to fire or eject in well over 1,000rds. You would have enough left over to by a whole bunch of cartridges. Good luck.


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know about MIM parts but I have the Kimber Pro Raptor and it's a great gun. Reliable, low recoil & a sweet shooter, a real tackdriver!


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Having "hot-rodded" several kimbers over the past 10 years, i can assure you that internally their parts are all "metal-injection-molded"----they are not forged & then machined. "mim" parts are cheaper to manufacturer & their tolerance specifications are generally accurate dimensionally. However, they are not as strong as the f & m parts. Hince the price of mim parts is less.


----------

